# Slush Inhaler



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Have you guys used these? It's a 30" tall aluminum cylinder with a baffle in the bottom that cam be opened and closed for removing slush from your ice hole. I used one this weekend and it sure makes cleaning out you holes (especially in the permanent) much quicker and easier. My question is: Will a 10" slush inhaler work in a 9" auger hole? I ask this because the best prices from google is on boatcover.com and they don't offer the 9" model. My buddies 8"slush inhaler is 7" diameter, but I don't know what the diameter of the 10" slush inhaler is and I have a 9" auger.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I would just call any Cabela's store and ask.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Bought one this year and use it for the wheeled house.

I figure it saves me with deep ice at least three minutes per hole.

Mills FF had them on sale for $34.95 a few weeks back, not sure if they still are.


----------



## OutdoorsFan (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, it will. I have a 10 inch and it measures like 8 1/4 inches


----------



## lizard55033 (Apr 2, 2007)

they're a waste of money...better things to spend it on instead of gimmics.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Gimmics, now that's funny. What do you think most the crap that comes out for hunting and fishing is. Some of it is good, most of it isn't, but a guy still has to try it out. I have a slush inhaler and it works good. I have spend $30 on much worse!


----------



## fiddlehead322 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think it is a great idea, IF it would fit in my packbasket! :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I used to inhale Crown Royal slushes. :lol:


----------

